# ndiswrapper not work with 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

## Nachtfalke

Hello,  :Sad: 

I test this for more as 24 hors and will never work, i am cry  :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56

 * ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

 * for a list of supported kernels.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.39-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   Starting with 2.6.33 it is not possible to select WIRELESS_EXT anymore, you have to enable a wireless driver                                                        that enables WIRELESS_EXT, for example PRISM54 or IPW2200

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ndiswrapper-1.56.ebuild, line  37:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 902:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 796:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/work/ndiswrapper-1.56'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56:

 *   Starting with 2.6.33 it is not possible to select WIRELESS_EXT anymore, you have to enable a wireless driver                                                        that enables WIRELESS_EXT, for example PRISM54 or IPW2200

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ndiswrapper-1.56.ebuild, line  37:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 902:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line 796:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/work/ndiswrapper-1.56'

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

maxi ~ #

```

and i find no  WIRELESS_EXT in my .config:

```
# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

....
```

I need the ndiswrapper on my b43 wlan card, with the b43legacy have i only a very very slow speed, and i hope with ndiswrapper get this better...

My Notebook is Dell Latitute D600

Thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nachtfalke,

Welcome to Gentoo.  

Are your error message says

```
 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   Starting with 2.6.33 it is not possible to select WIRELESS_EXT anymore, you have to enable a wireless driver                                                        that enables WIRELESS_EXT, for example PRISM54 or IPW2200 
```

At one time the kernel symbol WIRELESS_EXT which is needed by ndiswrapper, was under your direct control.

Thats been changed in the kernel now so that WIRELESS_EXT is only selected by choosing another driver that needs it.

In make menuconfig, choose either PRISM54 or IPW2200, then rebuild and reinstall your kernel. 

Doing this will make the kernel symbol WIRELESS_EXT available for ndiswrapper.

----------

## Nachtfalke

Hey  :Smile:  thankyou very mutch  :Smile:  works perfectly  :Smile: 

----------

## Bones McCracker

Put [Solved] in subject of 1st post, please.

----------

